

New algorithm can separate unstructured text into topics with high accuracy - knowbody
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-algorithm-unstructured-text-topics-high.html

======
knowbody
here is the journal:
[https://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.5.011007](https://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.5.011007)

